# Finished Level one yaya



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

Just finished my first years Apprenticship with 94% theory mark and around 90 practical at VCC... Any way I'm excited to have finally proven myself a bit and hopfully will be a step in the right direction in my career.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Why not 100 in both?  


Just kidding :lol: -- that's great!!!!! Keep learning. :chef:


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

well i didnt do so well in the breakfest cookery last class... Who would know what i messed up on was the most basic stuff like flipping an egg :crazy:


----------

